# Would you buy a 'Chanel' brand helmet or crop?



## equestrianfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I would buy the helmets if I was filthy rich.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I read somewhere those Helmets were 10,000.00

Someone fell of their Horse without a helmet when the came up with that price :lol::lol:

.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't imagine anybody paying that kind of money for a brand name :lol:


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I keep picturing a $10K helmet with a $500 dollar horse...which reminds me of the southern saying when referring to expensive accouterments on something cheap..."that's like putting designer jeans on a K-mart a$$"...


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I think a Chanel crop would be kinda cute, but I've got more important things to spend my money on. Like hay. :lol:

ETA: BLEH! That first helmet is awful! I kinda like the second one though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Hmmm no, but I've yet to see a pair of jewel encrusted spurs....real jewels....I'd go for a pair of those.....got to stab and roll in style ya know:wink:


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe if I was filthy rich and had nothing better to spend my money on. 

Honestly though, they don't look 'high fashion'. Pull off the Chanel logo and you have your basic helmets and crops.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I need Chanel equestrian gear like I need another hole in my head.....but I want it!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Somebody should call for a quote and see how much these things really do run...


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

NO! I don't like logos on things, especially ones that advertise that you spent a boatload of money on something just for that logo. It is unappealing to look like a human billboard. (Apologies to those of you who like it, I'm sure you would look absolutely smashing  )


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I just googled the price for these and found a 2012 article.

The whip is $525 through special order

The helmet is $2 470.

I even found a soft brush with handle, goat hair, beachwood and silk by Hermes for $378. 

Here is the article:

To Nay or Not To Nay? – That is the Equestrian | Vigilant Fashionista


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I think the only thing I liked is the hunt jacket, and even then it'd get so dirty so quickly.

Let them use equines to inspire their fashion, but I'm not going to be buying it


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

That's ridiculous. If someone walked into the barn wearing that crap saying they're ready to ride I'd laugh. "Equestrian" inspired boots lol. Those breeches. Lol. I understand they're for fashion but that's quite a bit of moolah to be throwing out there for something that would get dirty in a day. Are those breeches even made for riding?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

No, I wouldn't buy one regardless of how much money I had. And, I probably wouldn't buy perfume from Cactus, either.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

jumanji321 said:


> I just googled the price for these and found a 2012 article.
> 
> The whip is $525 through special order
> 
> ...


Shut up!!! Wow...people are stupid.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is hilarious! You could not pay me to buy one. I find our sport is already full of enough brand names and stuck up filthy rich people to make things worst by adding an extra brand name. I would honestly be embarrassed to have anything along those lines.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Folks who are very impressed by the amount of $$ they have and are really trying hard to impress everyone else as well, which is, honestly lost on me, that is who pays STUPID $$ for stuff. Here is another prime example-I actually saw one the other day while we were out for a boat ride ourselves. We all said "What the $%&^ is that????!! Then I saw who was driving.....and the name on the side of the boat....."GUCCI"........lol. We all laughed when we saw who it was. Pretty typical for these folks. But where we live, most are not impressed. I laughed even harder when I found out it comes with shoes and bags. Ridiculous. For the price it should come with a driver and lifetime of gas!

Speed, Style & Beauty: $760,000 Aquariva by Gucci


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

No, I would not, not even if I was richer than God.
Waste of money IMO.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There is nothing different or better about that equipment than the (comparatively) cheap brands already out there, so why waste that much money just for a logo?

The crop by itself costs almost as much as my car did. Heck, the helmet costs quite literally THREE TIMES as much as I paid for my car.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

The name alone is enough for me to say forget it. Even if I HAD that kind of money I wouldn't spend it on stuff like that, but then, I wasn't born living that type of lifestyle either. Those that have a lot of money tend to be really dumb with stuff like this..those that get it later, like in a lottery win, if they are somewhat smart anyway, still wouldn't buy the stuff.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'll buy one when its in TK Maxx at their brand name prices!!!!
Do they come with a free bottle of perfume do you think?


----------

